# Darkhawk: The Horror Begins



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2007)

Introduction: Your head reels as you come to your senses inside a dark, dank cell. In the distance, you can hear muffled screams of tortuous pain, but you cannot see very well. It is so dark you can barely see your hand in front of your face. The only light is coming from the doorway where a distant flickering indicates torchlight far down the hall. But if this is a cell, why is the doorway open?

Perhaps this is a dream. No, wait... The pain! You cannot seem to remember how you wound up here, but you have a feeling the agonizing burn in your eyes has something to do with it. Perhaps you inhaled a poison or drank some bad ale. Little matter how it happened, though. You are definitely in a cell somewhere, but you are sure of little else regarding your location other than the putrid smell of stained blood, sweat, and death. There are no windows to speak of, the light is dim, and you still feel groggy, like you had far too much wine last night, although you cannot remember drinking.

Agh! That pain again. If only you had some water to flush out the burn from your eyes, but it appears you have been deprived of all your gear save your clothes. You can feel yourself tearing up, but it does little good to alleviate the irritation. If your eyes are hurting, then maybe your other senses can help you. Listening carefully, you hear what sounds like snoring outside your cell, although it is punctuated by an occassional maddening, distant scream. There is also a soft scratching in the corner, and maybe even a gentle mew or squeak. A rat perhaps? Until you can get better lighting, you can only guess.

Now what's this? You believe you just heard a scuffle right beside you. You are not the only one in this cell! In fact, as your eyes adjust to the light, you see that there are in fact three others in this cell with you. Are they friends or foes? How did they wind up here with you? And where in the Nine Hells are you anyway?

Below is a map of the area you find yourselves in. Unless I tell you otherwise, all maps will be in 5 ft. scale. Note that when I present maps, I will generally use "fog of war" to indicate the extent of your vision. I will often use the best vision type in the party for the purposes of determining vision for the sake of simplicity, but since only one of you currently has low-light vision, bear that in mind. For this encounter, I will remind you that torches shed light to a 20 ft. radius with 20 ft. of poor illumination (20% miss chance) beyond that. Low-light vision doubles these radii. I will only update the maps when absolutely necessary to keep page load times down and, more importantly, to keep my workload manageable.

Mechanics: Each PC is currently prone in the indicated location on the map and sickened. You have no equipment besides the outfit you were wearing. The cell is poor illumination for Balin, and no illumination for all others, however, assume you can see just enough to get your bearings. Presently, you can see only the inside of your cell.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2007)

Balin's eyes flash open, and from one second to another, his friendly, round face shows an expression of uttermost anger.

Yet his fury does not control him, and he qietly puts a finger on his mouth, signaling the others to stay quiet.

He'll then slowly try to get to his feet and sneak around the corner.

It doesn't matter to him if he knows any of the people that he found with him. He jsut wants to get out here first.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2007)

Indeed Balin does not believe he recognizes anyone in the cell with him. Moving to the doorway and stealthily peering around the corner, he catches a glimpse down the gaol hall. The hall is lined with numerous rusty iron cell doors, a few of them cracked open, but most of them shut. Directly across the hallway is a rat gnawing on what appears to be a finger bone. At the far end of the hallway, Balin notes what is obviously the source of the flickering. A torch is mounted to a wall sconce, casting a dull haze and causing shadows to dance and wave throughout the hall. Beneath the torch lies a human guard, back against the wall slumped on the ground. Near his open palm lies an overturned clay jug. The scent of vomit mixed with grog is palpable. The guard wears leather armor and carries a light mace and light wooden shield.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Balin see something that could be used to cut the guard's throat? - Not that Balin usually would think of such brutal methods, but he doesn't want to loose his gambit.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2007)

Jonathon props himself on his feet against the wall, trying to shake away the dizzyness fro his sudden stand.  "Who.. who are you people?" He croaks out, trying not to cough.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2007)

Balin does not see anything of immediate use for throat-slitting. However, if it is your intent, there may be other means of performing a coup de grace.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 26, 2007)

Kyros, when he realizes others are present in the cell with him, scrabbles to his feet, backing up into the corner he was lying in. He stares fiercely but silently around at the others through the darkness, even as one begins moving toward the door, until another speaks.

The pale man decides to reply as directly as he can, seeing no reason to be evasive about anything, and quietly rasps, "My name is Kyros; I feel as if I've been hit with a sack of cobblestones and have no idea where I am. Are the three of you as confused as I?"


----------



## dave_o (Feb 26, 2007)

Coming to, Allister blinks his dark eyes heavily, stray torchlight glinting in them. He sits up, running a hand absently though his thick shock of black hair, letting his vision adjust and simply eyeballing the others for a moment. He scratches at the stubble along his jaw. _Been here more than a minute, then._

As the others speak, whispering, Allister gets onto his hands and knees and prowls over to the open doorway, raising a finger to his lips at the audible ones. Crouching near Balin, he falls into step with the dwarf(?), padding toward the inebriated guard.

_Hide +5, Move Silently +5, and just as a visual aid --
http://www.wizards.com/leaving.asp?...aits/200104_276_7.jpg&origin=dnd_pc_20010424a_


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2007)

Allister's Hide check failed.

As Allister takes up a position near Balin, the rat perks up its ears, turns its head so it can see Allister, then grabs the finger bone and quickly scampers into a crack in the wall. However, it does not seem like anything else was disturbed. Allister can now see the drunken guard as well as Balin. He is clearly unconscious, probably in an inebriated sleep judging by the tipped jug lying near him.

Incidentally, since I had everyone send me their characters privately, it would help to give the others a physical description of yourself (at least as well as the present lighting allows).


----------



## dave_o (Feb 26, 2007)

Allister, while relatively young, appears aged well beyond his years. Dark and tired blue eyes gaze out from beneath dark brows, his normally close cropped beard grown out marginally, salt and pepper. His skin is pale, but the consistancy of leather, his hands polished wood. Thick black hair hangs past his shoulders, matted from the recent incarceration, normal dress of gray tunic and dark trousers is dirty, torn, with their matching black boots gone, Allister's feet a callused and flithy mess.

Poised on the balls of said feet, Allister creeps toward the unconcious gaoler, flicking his glance to the left and right as more open doorways are passed. The long fingers of one hand drag along the passage in search of some sizable chunk of rock or mortar while the fingers of the other give Balin a quick forward motion, _Doubtful he knows any military sign, may be that he's a bright lad, may be he'll get it_.

Shaking his head slightly at the sluggishness in his head, already disappointed in his lapse in obfuscation -- _The rat sure did._


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2007)

As Allister moves down the hallway, the open cells appear devoid of life, but that is not particularly comforting, as one of them contains a skeletal corpse whose flesh has already been mostly gnawed off by vermin. The body, or what is left of it, rests sitting against the wall, arms held up in shackles.

By an incredible stroke of luck, Allister notices a cracked piece of mortar on the corner of the wall by the skeleton's cell. Giving the piece a tug, it dislodges from the wall with a crack. As the noise ricochetes down the hall, the drunken guard snorts and smacks his mouth before he begins once again his droning snore. Allister now holds a fairly large chunk of mortar.

Approaching closer, Allister notices the guard's skin seeps a vile yellow ichor. The smell is nauseating, and Allister finds himself repulsed by the awful odor.

Allister failed a Fortitude save and is now nauseated (move actions only). The mortar can be used as an improvised weapon for 1d4 bludgeoning damage with a -4 penalty on the attack roll. Of course, it can also be used to coup de grace a helpless opponent if such is your desire.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 26, 2007)

Balin is a young man of about 20, with distinctive elvish traits, but dark hair. His clothes are colourful like from a juggler. You would easily mistake for a lighthearted young drunkard, but the determined way he moves and acts betray his friendly looks...

Balin will look for a rope and something to gag the drunken gard; if there's nothing to be found, he'll signal Allister to knock the guard down.

Seeing Allister's sign, Balin heads towards the guard and will try to listen what he can hear from outside...


----------



## dave_o (Feb 26, 2007)

"Urk!" Allister quickly jams a hand over his mouth, stopping for a moment and jerking his head to the side, his stomach roiling. _What terrible hole have I landed in?_ Turning to follow Balin up the corridor, Allister catches up, tapping the elf once on the shoulder. As Balin turns, Allister taps the hunk of mortar in his left hand, and then gestures toward the unconcious guard, finally drawing a finger across his own throat. _As clear as it can get_, Allister places the mortar in Balin's hand, before plastering his own hand to his lips to fight back another wave of nausea.

_That wretched stink, am I brought so low so easily? After what I've seen?_ Allister slips the front of his tunic up over his face, covering his nose, in a futile attempt to diffuse the stink, even if only a little. 

_Don't muck it up, elfling._

_*OOC:* Coup de graces are full round actions so our Allister is too damn sick to do it. _


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonathon moves closer to the door while replying to kryos in hushed tones. "I most certainly am, I feel much the same as you, I'ld wager."  He peers around the corner where the other two left.  His youthful face, apparently unmarked by battle or weather, frowns as he sees the sleeping guard.  Pulling back, he straightens revealing his impressive, hard muscled stature, running a hand through his cropped black hair. "I am Sir Jonathon...I'm, a, uh.. a knight."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 26, 2007)

Kyros, an anemically pale young man of great height but little weight, his most notable features his hooked nose and unusually long (for a man, at any rate) black hair, glances over the young-looking "Sir Jonathon" with piercingly bright blue eyes. "A knight?" he muses, still sounding hoarse--the rasp is apparently his normal voice. The pale man smirks. "Of course."

Kyros reaches up to his neck, but not finding what he seeks there, drops to a knee and begins feeling around on the floor. A few moments later, he gives a quiet "ah!" as he discovers the item he was searching for, crumpled up in the corner: a cloak of a deep burgundy, though it is currently covered in dust and more closely resembles in color the grey-black tunic and pants he also wears. He stands, shakes the dust from the cloak, and wraps it around himself, fastening it at the neck.

With this done, Kyros silently moves to join Jonathon at the door to the cell. He peers out to observe the activities of his two fellow captives, but says nothing, and does not move to join them.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonathon and Kyros can see Allister wretching as Balin stands before the guard holding the mortar, apparently contemplating the murder of the drunken fellow.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 27, 2007)

[ Is there no other option but killing the guard? - Maybe Balin could simply knock him unconscious. In any case, he'll not hesitate to strike if the guard wakes up. ]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 27, 2007)

You could attempt to knock him unconscious with nonlethal damage, but that would require an attack roll and deal less damage. Although you would be attacking a helpless, prone opponent, you would be taking a net -10 penalty on your attack roll (-4 improvised, -4 nonlethal, -2 sickened). If you miss and strike the wall instead, the guard might wake up. Additionally, you do not know how many hit points the guard has, so 1d4+Str may not be enough to knock him out. But you are free to try it if you wish.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 27, 2007)

Seeing the hesitation in Balin's eyes, Allister pads over to the elf. Midway he stifles another retch, his right hand a closed fist over his mouth, bending double from the effort. _What is wrong with me? This elf looks like a green boy yet he has no trouble with that wretched stink. Perhaps I have merely seen too much._ Looking Balin in the eye, Allister raises an inquiring brow.

"Quickly now," he whispers, his voice gravel, "he'd do for you twice as fast." Another retch, a close thing this time, Allister grimacing as he swallows a gob of bile. Gesturing at the empty cells, a bit of desperation colors Allister's murmuring, "Seems a rare thing to get this chance -- if the other two are even half-handy fighters we just may fashion a way out of," he pauses, blinking heavily to keep from heaving, "wherever we may be."

Allister turns his gaze to the guard, turning away a bit at the sight of the vile yellow ichor. "Unless our benefactor wakes up." His gaze meets Balin's once more, patting the jagged hunk of mortar with a leathery hand.

"Which he won't do."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 27, 2007)

Balin's eyes narrow as he whispers back. "I am not into useless bloodshed. What about gaging and binding him and locking him into a cell?"

- All the while, the young half-elf holds the club ready, to strike should the guard wake up...


----------



## dave_o (Feb 27, 2007)

_A green boy, for a certainty._ Allister straightens a bit, forcing his stomach to cease it's roiling as best he can. "See the filth slick on his skin, he is twisted and taken already," Allister peers at Balin, "and you would see him rot in one of these cells, after binding him with," he tosses his hands up, "with nothing -- trust in me, death would be kinder."

"I would take the burden," _not for the first time, nor the last, I warrant_, "but my stomach recoils from the ... guard, so fiercely, my hand would not be sure."

_Strange cellmates, me a wolf among the sheep, is my heart so dark?_ "But if you will have it no other way, this must be dealt with, and I'll help you bind him as best I can," Allister concedes.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 27, 2007)

Allister finally recovers from his nausea and manages to overcome his queaziness.

Allister is now merely sickened.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 27, 2007)

Balin nods, and hands Allister the weapon. "I'll bind him. Take care - kill him if he wakes up."

With that, he will take whatever, even rip bands from his clothing and first gag, then bind the watchman.

He'll take all of the guards belongings, and should the watchman not awaken, just leave the drunkard where he is.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 27, 2007)

Still a little unsteady on his feet, Allister crouches in front of the drunken guard, his tunic pulled up over his nose and a jagged chunk of stone in his hand lingering near the oozing man's throat. As Balin proceeds to gag and bind the gaoler, Allister keeps a keen eye on both, making an inventory of the guard from this closer vantage and making note of anything that would be useful in escape.

_I need a proper blade, and perhaps a subterfuge in the guard's clothing?_ A particularly pungent wave of the man's stench washes over Allister, causing the soldier to shudder. _No, never, we will have to go without._

Allister will attempt to relieve the guard of any weapons he's skilled with, otherwise he'll let Balin have 'em.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2007)

Jonathon moves forward to help with the Binding of the guard. "We must arm ourselves and be out of this place.." He looks down at the mace "are either of you proficient with those?" (If not, He'll pick up the shield and mace and test their balance)


----------



## dave_o (Feb 28, 2007)

Allister's gaze moves to Jonathon, eyeballing the boy. "Too clumsy for me," the solider keeps his rough voice low, "so they're yours, provided _you're_ able to use them." _Hardly stirring at all, I've never even been that deep in my cups,_ reaching out, Allister takes the discarded jug in hand and gives it a tenative sniff, before recoiling and placing the front of his tunic securely over his nose once more. _Small wonder._

The solider returns his gaze to the guards throat and the jagged mortar point a mere hair's length away from it, waiting for signs of awakening. _Another green boy, just let me get out of here alive or else die quickly._


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 28, 2007)

By tearing the sleeves off your shirts, you manage to get enough material to gag the guard and bind his hands and feet. However, as you finish the process, two things become apparent. First of all, the guard begins to stir and opens his eyes, apparently awake although, judging by the glassy look in his eye, probably not entirely cognizant of what is going on around him. Second, it will be impossible to remove his leather armor without first unbinding him, which may prove a complication as he is now awake. However, you do manage to recover his light mace (not masterwork) and light wooden shield (also not masterwork) without difficulty. He also has 12 copper coins and 2 silver coins in his belt pouch.

Other than the cells, the only exit from this chamber appears to be a large doorway behind where the guard was standing. Additionally, it might be a good idea to take the torch out of the sconce in the wall, as there is no telling how well lit the rest of this dungeon is.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 28, 2007)

Balin shows no interest in the guard's belongings, but keeps the mortar.

He'll then silently weasel out of the door to check the situation outside.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyros finally slinks away from the cell that until recently held his companions and himself, moving to join Balin at the exiting door; he wrinkles his nose in disgust as he passes by the foetid guard.

"It is unfortunate that bringing him along is likely infeasible," Kyros muses aloud, but softly, eyeing the drunken wretch. "I would have liked to question him about all of this after he sobers up."


----------



## dave_o (Mar 1, 2007)

His bile under control, Allister takes a few quiet steps over to the torch burning fiercely in its sconce, his bare feet rasping on the stone floor. With a light _clank_ he takes it in hand, before turning to face the other three. "I know not who you are," his gravel voice kept quiet, "nor has it bearing on the present, especially here, where our gaelor can hear." 

For a moment, Allister simply regards the trio, scratching at his overgrown salt and pepper beard, old beyond his days. "If you merely do as I say, and keep your head, we will leave this place, I can promise you this." _Not the first nor the last group of boys I'll command, not much younger than myself yet their eyes are so young, where mine have seen so much -- still, this will be much harder without a Lieutenant before my name, I hope they will listen._

Allister points to Jonathon with the end of the torch, "I'd have you in step just behind me, and you," he indicates Kyros, "just behind him," finally, he points to Balin as the elf peers into the adjacent passage, "I'd ask you to take point with myself just beside, given your apparent resilency to," he jabs the torch toward the guard, "_this_ sort of thing."

Feel free to disagree, Allister's just a military man and tends to fall into organizing things!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2007)

Balin takes a short look over his shoulder and grins maliciously. 
Yet, he waits until the other come near.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2007)

"Should I not be in front?" Asks Jonathon, hefting the mace and shield "I have training and am the only one properly armed."

"Also, should we not check those closed cell doors, there may be more people we could help escape these wretched...." He looks at the guard "_Things_."


----------



## dave_o (Mar 2, 2007)

_Volunteering for the front? Chivilry or madness, hard to tell._ "I'll not argue," Allister nods to Johnathon, before eyeing Balin worriedly as his grin glints at the edge of his vision. "As for the other cells," the soldier adds dismissively, "feel free to check them yourself, though my looks turned up only bones."

Allister then takes three quick steps toward Balin, laying a hand heavily on his shoulder and jerking him around to look at his eyes, "What do you have to grin over?" Allister grinds his teeth, his eyes filling with vague fright, "an agent of theirs, perhaps?" _The only elfling, yes, but am I so quick to blame? Ach, better to blame and be wrong than sit complacent and dead._


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 2, 2007)

"No need for that," Kyros mutters, reaching out to lightly grasp Allister's shoulder. "We are all in the same situation. Maybe he grins because he is pleased that we might soon be free, or because something you said reminded him of a joke he heard once, or because he is mad... I do not know. Nor do you. It is useless to jump to conclusions, and we have a better chance of leaving this place, and figuring out just what has happened to us, if we all work together."


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 2, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> _Volunteering for the front? Chivilry or madness, hard to tell._ "I'll not argue," Allister nods to Johnathon, before eyeing Balin worriedly as his grin glints at the edge of his vision. "As for the other cells," the soldier adds dismissively, "feel free to check them yourself, though my looks turned up only bones."




Just to clarify, I inferred (maybe incorrectly) that you were creeping, and thus only got a good look at the cells whose doors were open. Even the tallest of you has to stand on your tip-toes to look inside the other cells as there is but a small barred window. However, I will note that none of you have heard any noise coming from those cells, although the occassional scamper of vermin feet (probably rats) can be heard. It may also be of interest to note than if you lie flush with the floor, you can get a glimpse of the cell from underneath the door, although not a good one, since the opening is just narrow enough to deposit whatever gruel they serve as meals (if any) around here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 2, 2007)

You each earn 15 XP for dealing with the guard in a humane manner.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 2, 2007)

Balin opens the door and steps out into the hall. With Allister holding the torch near the door, Balin is just able to see down the hallway, although dimly. On the sides of the hall are three more doors of similar construction to the one leading to this cell block. At the far end of the hall is a circular wooden staircase that has certainly seen better days. It descends down to a lower level and ascends to an upper level as well. The hallway does not appear to be inhabited.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Jonathon will quickly check each of the cells for survivors.  If there is someone, he'll call out quietly to the others.  Otherwise, he heads out into the hall "Door or stairs?" he whispers.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 2, 2007)

"Stairs. I lead, you follow."

Balin silently moves forward, hiding as much in the darker corners of the floor as possible.

"Give me few meters to check the situation. One person makes less noise than four."

With that, Balin will, slowly and very carefully, walk over to the stairs and check if there's light or sound coming from above.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Jonathon leans back to Allister as he allows Balin ahead, and whispers "How long should I wait? Is a 'Meter' longer or shorter than a minute?"


----------



## dave_o (Mar 2, 2007)

Allister peers down the hall as Balin walks toward the stairs, the torch kept in his left hand, behind the door, as to not ruin his night eyes. "I will tell you," he whispers to Jonathon.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 3, 2007)

Kyros, until now lurking in the darkness behind the others, slips as silently out of the cell block as he can manage while Balin proceeds to the stairs. He presses an ear to the similar door on the other side of the hall, listening for noises beyond.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 3, 2007)

As Jonathon peers into the cells (assuming Allister loans him the torch temporarily), he sees a few souls trapped behind the doors. In one, an old woman with ragged grey hair mutters ever so softly to herself. She does not seem to notice you. In another, a young man lies shaking and huddled in a ball on the floor. His flesh is covered with dark black splotches and his skin is dry and parched. Within a third cell is a middle-aged man rocking himself back and forth as he sits on the floor stroking his beard. He looks up when he sees you peer into the cell, but he merely shakes his head and looks down at the floor. There are several more, but most either fail to notice you or seem trying to actively hide in the corner from your light, possibly assuming you to be a guard. At any rate, it does not appear that the guard at the door has keys to any of the cells, so rescuing any of these poor sods seems a fruitless endeavor.

Balin approaches the stairs quietly and can see faint light coming from above. As he nears the steps, a blood-curdling scream ripples through the air. It clearly came from down below. Each of you can hear the painful cry, sending shivers down your spine.

Kyros hears nothing on the other side of the door on the opposite side of the hall but faint murmuring.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 3, 2007)

Balin hurries back to the others and reports what he has witnessed.

"We must free those people. Now."


----------



## dave_o (Mar 3, 2007)

_It would come to this, I knew as soon as I saw their eyes._ Allister's cold gaze lingers over Balin and Jonathon, the solider absently rubbing at his upper arm. "We cannot," he states, "not without being discovered and not without all dying." He blinks heavily, staring out into the hall as he speaks. "But imagine how many lives we may live to save if we escape this place, half a hundred, perhaps?" Allister's eyes return to their faces. "More than a handful, already broken, for a certainty." 

Wringing his hands, Allister's eyes finally come to rest on his bare feet, on the floor. "And we may return."

"We may come back."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 3, 2007)

"You are right", Balin answers maliciously, "but those prisoners storming upstairs would make a good frame-up for our own flight."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2007)

Jonathon glares angrily at Balin, then turns to Allister.  "We WILL return to free them, once we have escaped and properly equipped.  We will make these monsters pay."  HE turns back to Balin for a moment, waiting for a response before walking towards the stairs "Well?  Are you leading or following?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 4, 2007)

"Fine. I'll lead. But try to be... Well, not too noisy. And give a bit of space so we don't loose the element of surprise."

With that, Balin will step upstairs and check if there are any guards near, the mortar alway ready...


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking at the other two with a slight frown, Kyros moves to stand beside Jonathon.

"Do not worry," he tells the warrior softly. "Even if the others do not, I, at least, _will_ return with you to help our fellow prisoners...and to have vengeance...once we are in a position to do so. You have my word on this."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 6, 2007)

Jonathon nods thankfully at Kyros, then moves to the stairs, awaiting some signal from their other.... 'companion'


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

As Balin steps to the top of the stairs, he finds himself in an office of a sort. The chamber is not immense, but it does contain a few items of interest, not least of which is the chair and broken desk, upon which rests a slumped over guard, apparently passed out on top of an open book with oddly red pages. There are a couple of large crates in the room as well as several barrels as well and a stone double door exits the room on the far wall.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

Forgot the map

[sblock=Map of Upper Level]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 7, 2007)

Balin will wave to the others to come upstairs.

In the meantime, he'll cautiously seek the room for any weapons. He won't touch the dead man  until someone else is with him here above.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2007)

A cursory examination of the room reveals no weapons of note. The man has a scabbard at his belt that is suspiciously empty.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

Jonathon looks around the room after being waved up, then moves closer to the slumped figure.  He looks for any sign of whether the man is alive or dead.  "Is he..?" He whispers to the nearest person, glancing warily from the man to the door and back.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2007)

As Jonathon examines the guard, he realizes there is a familiar odor in the air, like iron. The guard does not appear to be breathing, and the pages of the book he is slumped over are soaked... by blood. It suddenly becomes apparent why the pages appear red.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Jonathon steps back from the guard and looks at he door, motioning someone to listen at it.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 8, 2007)

After Kyros proceeds up the stairs, he moves past Jonathon to stand near the corpse. He cautiously examines the body, or more specifically the body's wounds, trying to discover exactly what killed the man.... And after doing this, he will quickly take a look at the book the dead man is slumped over, perhaps removing it from under the corpse if he must do so--simply out of curiosity.

Assuming that someone else among the group likely has superior hearing, Kyros focuses on the cadaver and the bloodied book instead of moving to listen at the door when Jonathon signals to do so.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 8, 2007)

Balin waits until everyone of his companions has entered the room, then continueb the check the room for anything small enough to carry with him.

"I suppose someone escaped this place earlier, but was not so friendly like we are" he says, nodding towards the dead guard.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=Kyros]A gaping wound in the man's throat seems responsible for his death, although Kyros is unsure what caused it. A knife? A claw? It is difficult for him to tell. The book is soaked in blood and the ink has run as a result, however, some of the pages beneath appear less damaged. It seems to be a logbook of some kind. Dates as far back as a year ago are contained within, although book-keeping seems shoddy at best as there are entire weeks that go without entries on occassion. Some of the names have stars next to them, others have been crossed out. Most of the entries for captives are not very descriptive, if at all, but one jumps out at you, "Elsya - cell block Mace D - suspected traitor of Darkhawk, trafficking in holy symbols and healing potions, slated for execution on Starday, 7th of Readying, 591 CY." As you recall, it was the 6th of Readying before you were brought here.[/sblock]

As Kyros examines the body and the book, Balin searches around the room. He finds very little of use as a weapon besides various kinds of improvised weapons. A leg could be broken from the chair and used as a makeshift club if absolutely necessary, but it wouldn't be very sturdy. The barrels contain water and watered-down wine, some of it rancid. The crates contain moldy crackers and crusts, which are being nibbled by several rats that scurry out through cracks when the lid is opened.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 8, 2007)

Following the others up and into the office, Allister regards the dead man with only a faint glimmer of disturbence at his death. Merely, showing the incredibly economy present in this shoulder, Allister steps to the corpse and quickly checks it for keys, leafing carefully through the blood-soaked pages for perhaps a map or clue as to just where they are. 

Sorry for the lack of posting, was unexpected out of town for three days!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Sighing slightly as everyone moves to do their own thing, Jonathon steps over to the door and puts his untrained ear to the door attempting to discern any movement/breathing/talking/etc from the other side, Shushing anybody who makes noise.
(Listen +1)

Assuming nothing, he'll open the door a crack to peek through, trying to stay quiet.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=dave_o]Kyros currently has the book. If you wish to look at it, you will need to acquire it from him.[/sblock]

Jonathon, hearing nothing on the other side of the door, opens it a crack to take a peak. As he does, another blood-curdling scream pierces the air from the stairway below, almost as if opening the door prompted it.

[sblock=Jonathon]Cracking the door and peaking outside, Jonathon catches sight of two men standing in the hallway speaking with each other. Neither seems to notice him. Jonathan can barely make out their conversation, which involves a particularly graphic description of how one of the men collected taxes under false pretenses from a young woman whose husband was away and then forced himself upon her. The other man guffaws and and slaps his leg at the story. The two wear leather armor and carry light maces and light wooden shields.[/sblock]

Shortly after Jonathan cracks the door open, the others can hear muffled laughter coming from the hallway.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 8, 2007)

Kyros frowns at Elsya's entry. _I no longer even know what day it is. Still the 6th? Doubtful. Probably the 7th...perhaps the 8th. Perhaps too late to do anything for this Elsya..._ As Allister approaches, assuming the other man gives some kind of indication he wishes to look the book over, Kyros hands him the logbook.

When the scream echoes from below, Kyros turns his gaze to the stairway. _Elsya?_ he wonders, hesitantly taking a few steps toward the stairs until he hears the laughter coming from beyond the door. The laughter, so closely following the terrible scream, infuriates him, and he moves to stand by Jonathon, observing and yearning for his prayerbook, or simply for his crossbow.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Jonathon closes the door quietly as possible, then whispers "Two guards, same equipment as our gaoler down below."  He glances to the dead guard, then back at the stairs.. If whoever killed this man didn't go out there (Which would have attracted the guards attention and they probably would've moved this body), then...


----------



## dave_o (Mar 9, 2007)

Grinding his teeth at the screams, Allister reaches down and casually snaps off a chair leg. _Better this than an empty hand._ Something like resolve seems to creep in Allister's eyes, as his glances over the others. "Perhaps," his voice kept quiet, "we could begin these good deeds you seem so bent on early?"

He pats the ragged club into an open palm, eyeing the door from which the screams issued.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> He pats the ragged club into an open palm, eyeing the door from which the screams issued.




The screams came from the stairway below. Incidentally, if you wish to attack the guards you have the element of surprise for the time being, but I would remind each of you that you are still sickened and only one of you has an actual weapon. Improvised weapons, such as the mortar and the chair leg incur a -4 penalty on the attack roll.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

Jonathon moves away from the door and to the stairs. 
He pauses for a moment, hefting the mace as though evaluating his options in his mind.  With a sigh, he glances at the others, his gaze lingering on each as he speaks softly "There's something going on here.  I don't know about you, but I intend to find out what."  And then starts down the stairs.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 11, 2007)

Thinking better of it, Allister tosses the chair leg on the desk, illiciting a small splash of blood. _It is folly._ His mouth works as his mind wheels and paces, his fingers restless on his grip of the torch. Allister's dark blue gaze moves from the blood-soaked book to Jonathon, hefting mace and shield, so eager to go below and help, though it may cost his life. _What has war done to me? Was I once like him?_ The solider, old beyond his years, steps toward the young "knight", torch flickering and casting restless shadows across their faces.

_It is folly._ Allister lifts his glance to regard Jonathon's eyes, "As do I." _And folly is nine tenths of valor._


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2007)

Just for clarification, it appears you wish to go back downstairs. Will you be going back to the level you were at or the level below it? Will you be looking for anything in particular?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 11, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, it appears you wish to go back downstairs. Will you be going back to the level you were at or the level below it? Will you be looking for anything in particular?




It seems to me we're going to try and help whomever the screams are coming from.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 11, 2007)

[Hey, why am I getting no email notifications any more!? ]

Balin has been standing silently in a corner of the room and trying to determine the exact position of the screams.


Shaking his head in disapproval, he quietly follows the others back downstairs. But before he does so, he will look for any silent way to lock the door to the floor with the guards.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 11, 2007)

Kyros smiles thinly as the others decide upon the course of action he had already resolved to take. Without speaking, he moves to descend the stairs behind the others.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2007)

The only thing Balin can discern with certainty is that the screams issue from a lower level. Anything more specific is not possible, at least not from where Balin currently stands.

Locking the door appears impossible since it does not have a lock. Since the door opens into the room, it is possible you could move the large crates in the corner in front of the door, however due to their weight this would likely make a lot of noise and probably alert the guards outside.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 12, 2007)

Balin will then move downstairs with the other, but keep an eye on the door as he is going down...


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Your party returns to the level they originated from and nothing appears to have changed. Your torchlight flickers down the hallway showing you nothing out of the ordinary from when you first left it. The screams can be heard again, and they come from below.

Just about that time, you hear a small commotion upstairs. You can discern the creaking of a door, talking and footsteps, however they do not appear to be approaching the stairs. The footsteps stop and you can hear two men carrying on a conversation.

[sblock=Blind Azathoth and Ivid]You are just barely able to make out the conversation above.

"Hold on now, Lynward, looks like the sergeant's door is cracked. That's a bit odd."
"Yup. Better check it out I s'pose."
...
"Well now, it seems the sergeant took a wee fall did he?"
"Aye. Someone cut 'im, and cut 'im good."
"Ah well, no need cryin' 'bout it. Ought to make the best of a bad situation. Search 'im for valuables, maybe the killer left sometin'."

You now hear the rustling of clothes and the occassional bump or knock on the wooden desk.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

By the way, I use an honor system for the reading of private messages. You may spoil things from time to time if you read a spoiler block intended for another character. There is no way I can police it so I don't even try, I just ask you to allow yourself the full enjoyment of the game by not doing it.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 13, 2007)

Balin listens into the dark a few moments, then moves on, without giving a sign if he has heard something unusual...

He will wait in the shadows, then move wherever the party decides to go...


----------



## dave_o (Mar 13, 2007)

Allister puts a hand on Balin's shoulder. "Down," he whispers, "down is our passage."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 13, 2007)

The mortar ready, Balin will sneak into the darkness...


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

You finally feel as if the weight of the sickness is passing from your stomachs and the dizziness is clearing from your heads. Your characters are no longer sickened. As you descend into the lower level, the screams grow louder. Are you merely getting closer or are they intensifying? Both seem likely. In addition, you can make out a faint cackle of laughter as you find yourself closer to the floor.

As you creep down the stairs, you catch a glimpse of the hallway below. There are no doors in sight, but an archway on the left leads into a room from which issues flickering torchlight. It also appears to be the source of the screams. As you hug the walls, trying not to be seen, you catch sight of the scene within. A man in a black mask holds a red-hot iron to the face of a battered and bruised woman who is chained to a rack. Her indignity is heightened by the rent garments she wears which do not leave much to the imagination. The torturer speaks with a raspy voice, giggling as he applies the iron to the woman's bare breast, "Oh yes, my lovely girl. I will know everything before you die. Now tell me where to find the Puries!"

The woman grits her teeth, apparently trying to stiffle her cries, tears streaming down her face. As the torturer removes the iron he quickly moves to apply a greasy black substance to the wound. This elicits a howl of pain from the woman as the black substance releases a palpable sizzle when rubbed into the injury. Just then, the torturer wheels around, still wielding the iron in his hand. "What was that? Who's there? Garn, if this is another of your tricks I'll be shoving this iron in your ass this time!"

Although the man cannot see you, Allister missteped upon the wooden stairwell causing a creaking sound that unfortunately seems to have alerted the torturer.

At this point we begin initiative. As a reminder, I will be rolling initiative each round, but I will keep the results of the round confidential until everyone has indicated their intended action for that round. The torturer currently does not see you, but he is facing the hallway with a red-hot iron in his hand. He is wearing leather armor.

Please post your character's intended action and I will reply with a description of the events of the round thereafter. As a reminder, you may make an unarmed strike for 1d3 points of nonlethal damage plus your Strength modifier, however, doing so provokes an attack of opportunity.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Kyros, clearly shocked by the scene, stands motionless with his mouth gaping open. Kyros is dazed for 1 round from shock.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I suppose that significantly simplifies my possible choices for this round...

Kyros stares in horror at the scene before him, his stomach churning violently as his disgusted mind races, rambling only to itself: _By the Undying King's hand! Elsya. This must be Elsya... May I be damned for not insisting we find the source of the screams before ascending the stairs! Who knows what pain we might have saved this woman from if we had come here earlier? This man... that vile thing... he will suffer for this..._


----------



## dave_o (Mar 13, 2007)

_Thrice damned body,_ Allister winces as his rusty misstep alerts the torturer. _I've too long in that black cell and now my reflexes are nothing._ Hefting the torch in his hand, held carefully back in an attempt to diffuse some of the light from their passing, Allister pivots to take the burning brand in a more effective stance, ready to smash it into the torturer's head. _Let us see if I can still fight._

Using the torch as a club, attacking the torturer if he moves within range.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

Jonathon's eyes burn with rage as a low, angry sound escapes him, pushing away the remnants of sickness with a fresh wave of disgust, and he continues walking down the stairs, towards the torturer.  His pace is steady and his eyes set and determined, the young knight intent on showing no mercy to a 'man' such as this.  Without a word, he approaches the 'man' and attempts to bash his head in.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to post the map to go along with this.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2007)

Balin stays back as Kyros attacks, his eyes cold as the winter.

He will wait until the others have engaged the torturer in melee, and then attack with all his force...

[sblock]Attempting to place a _sudden strike_.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

As Balin and Allister seem to hold back, Sir Jonathon, ever the brave knight, charges headlong in the room and confronts the torturer with mace in hand. He heaves the mace towards his foe but the torturer barely sees him in time and dodges the blow. Balin, seeing that the torturer is slow to react to Jonathon's moves dives into the room after him and attempts to strike the man with the back of his hand. Having unbalanced himself from Jonathon's strike, the torturer is unable to deflect the blow from Balin. Balin strikes him square in the back of the head. He lets out a grunt and swings the hot iron towards Balin in retribution. Balin's quick reflexes allow him to deftly dodge the swing and he avoids the attack with ease.

The woman chained to the rack, clearly suffering from multiple wounds and great stress breathes several heavy breaths before passing out completely.

Balin wins initiative, delays.
Allister readies an action.
Jonathon moves to D2 and attacks with the mace hitting AC 7 (miss).
Balin moves to D3 and attacks with unarmed strike hitting AC 17 (hit) for 6 points of nonlethal damage (damage value 2).
Torturer suffers nonlethal hit.
Torturer attacks Balin with iron hitting AC 10 (miss).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2007)

My mortar does only unlethal damage?! - Uh-oh...

Balin will do his best to jump out of the torturer's range and try to repeat his technique once his companions hopefully distract the enemy...


----------



## dave_o (Mar 14, 2007)

Gritting his teeth against the flame held so close, Allister runs to meet the torturer. _Let us see how strong *your* will is._ Allister jams the flaming end of the torch toward the torturer's face, trying to drive him off balance.

Move action to get close, making a Feint attempt. Bluff +4.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

Jonathon steps to the side to make room for his colleagues, and reverses his mace's trajectory, arcing it backwards into the guards chest, attempting to call his attention "You will pay for your sins!"

5' diagonal step to C1, swing again, and declare Dodge against Torturer


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=Ivid]I judged it was more advantageous to use an unarmed strike since it would not provoke an attack of opportunity (the torturer was flat-footed) because the mortar gives you a -4 penalty on attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Allister charges into the room flailing the torch about wildly. As he moves to an open place in the room the torturer swipes at him with the iron, but Allister easily manuevers out of the way. Allister attempts to thrust the burning torch into the torturer's face in retribution but the torturer proves equally adept at dodging. However, as he turns to face Allister, he loses sight of Jonathon who steps behind him to perform a flanking maneuver and clocks the torturer in the back with his mace as Balin makes a false strike to throw the man off guard. However, the torturer, now bruised and bleeding, falls to his knees.

"Oh please!" he begs, "Don't do me in now. I only do what I'm told. I...I...I haven't a choice! Please, have mercy!"

As you observe him looking for signs of deceit, you come to the conclusion that he seems quite sincere in his regret.

Allister wins initiative, moves to C3, provokes AoO from torturer who rolls AC 5 (miss), Allister rolls AC 5 (miss).
Jonathon steps to C1, flanking, rolls AC 25 (hit) for 8 damage (dv 2). Torturer is disabled.
Balin attempts to feint with a Bluff roll of 20. The torturer is flat-footed to him.
The torturer falls prone, pleading for his life. Each character makes a Sense Motive check, and none detect falsehood.
Kyros delays.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 15, 2007)

Kyros moves in closer, eyes still fiery with anger. He looks over the room as he does so, for two purposes: first, he looks to the torturer's victim, making sure she is still breathing; and second, he quickly glances around the room for any nearby object that might serve as a makeshift melee weapon.

"Answer our queries and perhaps we will let you live, filth," Kyros spits, glaring down at him. "If you know, then tell us: why were we being held in this place? And--just where _is_ this place?"

Kyros has, by the way, no intention of letting this man live once he has served his purpose; "perhaps we will let you live" is an outright lie on his part, for purposes of any Sense Motive check the torturer might decide to make.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ivid]I judged it was more advantageous to use an unarmed strike since it would not provoke an attack of opportunity (the torturer was flat-footed) because the mortar gives you a -4 penalty on attacks.[/sblock]




Thank you for the clarification. With the rules in mind, I would have chosen as you did.

Balin maliciously grins at the torturer. 

"You will get what you give, bastard."

However, he will not focus on the fallen enemy, but try to get the poor woman away from the rack. He will smile at her as friendly as possible, and calm her if she cries.

Balin has a special plan for the torturer... He doesn't want to him, but frighten him...


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

The torturer continues to grovel, clearly not appeased by false promises of life. "Please, sirs! I beg of you. Show me mercy. In this dark world it is kill or be killed. I am only trying to do my job so that I can earn enough to survive. Have pity on this wretched soul."

The woman lies passed out on the rack. She is shackled to the device, although a proper key would probably open it. As luck would have it, the torturer has a ring of keys on his belt.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 15, 2007)

The torchlight flickering off his craggy face, Allister looks down at the grovelling torturer with wells of blue, some specie of sadness creeping into them. _Merely doing a job, there is something I can understand._ As Balin grins his unsettling grin again, mouthing "You will get what you give," Allister turns his gaze to the elf. "Are you no better," Allister gestures to the torturer grovelling on the floor, "than this?"

He returns his gaze to the torturer. "Give me your keys, and your armor, and you may live to escape as well."


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2007)

The torturer takes off his keys and throws them to the ground. As you reach down to grab them you hear the sudden rushing of footsteps behind you as two guards rush into the hallway.

"I toldja I heard somethin' Lynward. Let's show these wannabe escape artists 'oose boss 'round 'ere," the tall one says.

"Heh heh. Oh, let's show 'em. Oh yea!" snickers the shorter one next to him in a nasal voice. The guards are wearing leather armor, carry light wooden shields, and have light maces in hand.

As your attention is diverted, the torturer jumps up and dashes out the door past the guards.

Might I remind those who can cast spells that you retain any spells memorized which you may cast as long as they do not require material or focus components.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 16, 2007)

"You have made a _grave_ mistake," Kyros hisses, and follows these words with stranger ones, esoteric words from a tongue long dead, which he mutters as his hands weave odd patterns in the air. His hand now charged with dark power, he reaches out, trying to seize the guard directly in front of him and channel that foul energy into this foul man.

Kyros casts Inflict Light Wounds on the guard in front of the door.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 16, 2007)

Balin will jump away from the door and hastily look for something small and sharp that he can throw against the guards...

There ought to be needles and pins laying over around in the torture chamber - that would make suitable shuriken... Balin's skills in hand to hand  combat are not too good, so he'll try to fight the soldiers from the second line. Hell use his _ki_ powers as he throws the pins, if possible...


----------



## dave_o (Mar 16, 2007)

Allisters knuckles creak against the torch as he sees the new faces through the doorway, behind a seeming wall of Kyros and Balin. _Impossible to fight lest I set my fellow prisoners ablaze._ Instead, the solider bends, scooping up the torturer's ring of keys, and pads over to the woman, beginning to try each key.

"Do not fear," Allister's eyes are cold, all fear burnt out of them long ago, "your tortures are at an end." He holds the torch well away from her, gentle, gentle.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2007)

Allister snatches the keys and rushes to the woman's side, quickly trying to ascertain the correct key for her shackles but has no immediate luck. Balin catches sight of a dagger lying on the table in the corner, steps to grab it, then hurls it at the guard in front of him. The dagger flies over the guard's head and clanks harmlessly against the wall behind him. Kyros weaves a spell that causes his hands to crackle with black energy and lurches out to grab the guard before him. The guard is slow to react but manages to avoid Kyros' grasp. Jonathon then calls for him to make room so Kyros steps to the side and Jonathon moves to the doorway to bring his mace smashing down onto the guard's shield. The guard attempts a blow in return which Jonathon just barely manages to evade while the guard to the side trades places with his ally to deliver a swipe at Jonathon. The strike is poorly aimed and Jonathon nimbly avoids it.

Allister wins initiative. Makes an Int check to locate the right key which fails.
Balin takes a 5-foot step to C2, grabs the dagger from the table in D1 and throws it at the guard in the doorway, attacking AC 7 (miss).
Kyros casts inflict light wounds and attacks touch AC 3 (miss), then takes a 5-foot step to D3.
Jonathon steps to D2 and attacks AC 10 (miss).
Guard 1 attacks Jonathon AC 11 (miss), steps to E1.
Guard steps to E2, attacks Jonathon AC 6 (miss).


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 19, 2007)

Kyros softly growls in anger as his attack his dodged; he quickly lashes out again, once more attempting to wrack one of the guards with the pain of his eldritch energies.

Kyros attempts to Inflict Light Wounds on the nearest guard.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

Balin throws whatever he finds there agains tthe guards - if there's something he can use as a hand weapon that is better than his mortar, he'll keep it, and enter melee...


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2007)

[sblock=Kyros]You are still holding the charge on your previous spell. Casting another will dismiss that spell. If you want you can try to make another touch attack this round to use the inflict.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

Jonathon seems lost in though, then, finally remembering something he'd seen before, steps back so that he and Kyros can both attack any guard entering through the door, taking a swing at one guard just before he does so.

 declare Dodge on and Attack first Guard, then 5' step back to C2


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 20, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr, the almighty DM]I'd forgotten I could do that, actually. Thanks for reminding me; I have edited.[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Mar 20, 2007)

Grimacing a bit at his lack of concentration, Allister continues rifling through the keys, casting quick glances to the side to keep abreast of the current melee.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't updated yet guys. I'm a Living Greyhawk Triad and we have a con this weekend so I might be AWOL for a couple more days. I assure you the campaign will continue. I'm rather enjoying it right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 22, 2007)

No problem, and good luck with your con. May I ask in which LG Triad you are?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. We had a really busy con weekend and I'm just now recovering from Con drain. Ivid, I am one of the Bandit Kingdoms Triad.

Balin waits for an opening as Kyros reaches around the wall to strike at the guard opposite Jonathon. His grasp connects with the guard's chest as the man clearly was focused on something else. The negative energy surges through the guard's body, clearly wounding him. Meanwhile Allister continues to fiddle unsuccessfully with the keys. Jonathon, seeing the guard distracted by Kyros' spell, swings his mace and connects with the guard's side, bludgeoning him and causing a distinct crack to be heard. Then Jonathon takes a step back to allow the guards to enter and be surrounded. They dash in quickly, one taking a position at the entrance the other pushing past Kyros, who barely manages to get out of the way, to get into the corner of the room. Balin finally sees his opportunity and strike at the guard in the doorway but the man is focused right on him and ably dodges the swipe with the mortar.

Balin wins initiative; delays.
Kyros attempts to touch the guard at E2. Attacks AC 18 (hit) for 3 damage (DV 1).
Allister rolls an Int check to find key; fails.
Jonathon attacks guard at E2; AC 19 (hit) for 9 damage (DV 2). Jonathon steps to C1.
Guard at E1 moves to D2, attacks Jonathon AC 8 (miss).
Guard at E2 attempts to overrun Kyros, provokes AoO from Jonathon and Balin. Balin's AoO AC -2 (miss). Jonathon's AoO AC 13 (hit) for 6 damage (DV 2). Kyros avoids. Guard moves to D4.
Balin enters initiative. Attacks guard now at D2 AC 2 (miss).

BEGINNING OF ROUND





END OF ROUND




[sblock=DM's eyes only]
Guard 2 - 3 hits[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

Jonathon swings again at the guard, who seems more intent on Balin than on him. "Face ME, you coward!" He snarls as his mace comes arcing overhead at the guard.
(If the guard drops He also tries to figure a way to get at the one in the corner)

[sblock=DM]It's been a while, so here's the relevant numbers : Attack +4, 1d6+3 damage, and my Dodge is on this guard, making my AC 14.

PS - what's that thing on the map in C4?
[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha, Allister will continue attempting to defeat the ring of keys.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyros weaves yet more mystical patterns in the air, muttering eldritch words, as he attempts to stir panic and fear in the mind of the guard that has slipped past him.

Kyros casts Cause Fear on the guard in the corner.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 28, 2007)

Jemal: It's an iron maiden.

Blind Azathoth: Casting defensively?


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 28, 2007)

Ja wohl, mein Herr.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 29, 2007)

Allister continues to fiddle with the keys, cursing as he still fails to find the correct one. Kyros weaves a spell of fear managing to sway with the movements of the guards to avoid leaving them an opening. The guard in the corner pauses briefly as a shudder overcomes him, but he shakes it off, leaving him only a little pale in the face. Balin tries to distract the guard at the door with an attack from his mortar, but the mortar strikes ineffectively against the guard's armor. As his allies place their strikes, Kyros realizes he has been flanked, but not soon enough. The thud of two maces strikes him on his back and side respectively as the maneuver catches him off guard. He feels burning pain from the blows, but carries on. Jonathon, thinking he sees an opening, throws his mace towards the guard in the doorway as he strikes Kyros, but the guard manages to deflect the blow just in time with his shield.

Allister wins initiative; makes Int check; fails.
Kyros casts cause fear defensively (22); success. Guard in D4 succeeds saving throw (shaken for 1 round).
Balin aids Jonathon's attack; rolls 8; fails.
Guard in D4 attacks Kyros; AC 17; hit; 3 damage (DV 1); Kyros suffers a hit.
Guard in D2 attacks Kyros; AC 18; hit; 3 damage (DV 1); Kyros suffers a 2nd hit.
Jonathon attacks guard in D2; AC 12; miss.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, you were quicker in posting than me! 

Balin, knowing that he won't stand against the guards in hand-to-hand combat, draws back and  
will look for anything to throw at them. 

He will further concentrate on freeing the woman from the torture engine, knowing that time will get short, even if they manage to overthrow the guards...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2007)

Jonathon switches places with Balin, getting closer to the fight in an attempt to draw the guards attention away from Kyros, and swings again.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 29, 2007)

Kyros hisses in pain as he is struck twice; clutching his injured side, he attempts to stagger away from the two warriors.

Kyros attempts to withdraw to B1.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 30, 2007)

_Perhaps the key isn't even here._ Allister sets the ring of keys on the woman, before turning his gaze to the melee taking place behind him, almost as if only now noticing it for the first time, so calm is his gaze. Refreshing his grip on the torch, Allister clenches his teeth, shoving the burning end toward the nearest guard's face. _A flinch, a slip, give me what I need._

Bluff +4!


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)

Allister makes a feint at the guard in the corner by thrashing the torch around wildly. The guard makes a motion to defend his face from the flame and Allister has him right where he wants him. Meanwhile Jonathon waits for an opening and Balin reaches for the chain on the table nearby. The guard at the door takes a swipe at Balin while his attention is diverted, but Balin ducks under the guard's swing. Balin then hurls the chain towards the guard with all his might. The chain rankles and smacks the guard upside the head leaving a bruise of deep scarlet. The guard reels and staggers back out the door towards the stairs, the injury obviously causing him much consternation. Jonathon attempts to swipe at the guard as he exits, but the man avoids his mace. As Kyros moves away to the opposite corner of the room, the guard in the other corner steps up and tries to place a blow to Jonathon's head, but the warrior is too quick and just barely avoids the strike, feeling the wind rush against his face. The guard taunts Jonathon, "Lynward's a pansy, but I'm about to smash your skull right in like I whacked your snivelling coward of a buddy over there," he says, gesturing towards Kyros.

Allister feints guard in D4; Bluff 21; success.
Jonathon delays.
Balin picks up a chain from the table, provokes AoO from guard; guard misses; Balin throws chain at guard at D2; AC 14 (hit); 1 damage (DV 1); Balin steps back to B1.
Jonathon steps to C2; attacks guard at D2; AC 10 (miss).
Kyros withdraws to A1.
Guard in D2 withdraws up stairs.
Guard in D4 steps to D3, attacks Jonathon (miss).

[sblock=DM ONLY]
D2 guard disabled.
D4 guard 3 hits.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2007)

"A coward?  He had the courage to stand unarmed and unarmoured against you!  It's a wonder you managed to hold your ground, there were only two of you attacking him.. Lets see how you fare now."  Jonathon swings again, shield at the ready.

(OOC: Do you want us to put speech in seperate colour or not?)


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)

Might be nice, but not mandatory. It just helps differentiate who is speaking, but players have avatars for that at least.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 1, 2007)

Balin will hurry behind the guard as fast as he can, take whatever, even his bare hands, to knock the fleeing one down. (Sudden strike, ki)

Should the guard escape, then this narrow cells will most likely become crowded with more of those thugs...

In the moment Jonathon strikes against the last fighting enemy, Balin hushes forward...


----------



## dave_o (Apr 2, 2007)

_Something to count on in these uncertain times_, Allister presses the guard with the flaming end, _all men fear fire._ Smiling grimly, Allister brings the torch in a cruel arc, a comet burning toward the guard's exposed side.

Going for a Sneak Attack now that his Dexterity bonus to AC is, how you say, denied.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 2, 2007)

_Snivelling coward?_ Kyros thinks, and then, irrationally, _I wasn't *snivelling* about it._

The young man then does something perhaps a little foolish, but everything that's happened to him in the past hour--waking up imprisoned with none of his possessions, the woman being tortured and the torturer apparently escaping, the guards' attacks and now the insult--has shattered his usual calm demeanor. After a quick glance around for something he can use to attack, he lunges for the guard remaining in the room, using whatever tool might be nearby or simply throwing his fist into the man's face if there isn't one handy or he doesn't spot one.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2007)

*bump?*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 6, 2007)

*BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!*


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

Whew! So sorry about the delay this week, guys. I've been pretty sick recently. Long-term illness that comes and goes. I'll try to let you know next time I will be out of comission like that again. But I'm doing better now so we should be good for a while. On to the update!

Allister, seeing a moment of opportunity, jabs the torch right into the guard's eye. The guard howls in pain and reaches up to cover the wound with his hands. He attempts to stagger towards the doorway, but Jonathon catches him off guard and smacks him with his mace on the back of his head, putting the man down for good. The guard falls in a crumpled heap on the floor, a small pool of blood beginning to form around his head. If left alone, he will likely die from the wound.

Meanwhile, Balin and Kyros begin moving towards the door to give chase to the fleeing guard up the stairs. Jonathon momentarily admires his handiwork then quickly moves with them. They come upon the guard at the top level where he is frantically moving towards the door. Before he is able to open it, he realizes he is trapped like a mouse. The squirrely fellow known as Lynward cowers before you, "Oh please sirs!" he begs, " Please don't kill me. I gots a wife, an' kids. I was jes' doin' me job. Youse kin understand that cants ya?"

The man is clearly shaken as he comes to terms with the fact that he is grievously wounded and facing down three very angry escaped prisoners. It is almost as if all the atrocities commited in his life are replayed in the glassly look of fear in his eyes.

You earn 15 XP for defeating the torturer, although he has fled to parts unknown for the time being. You also earn 30 XP for defeating the two guards.

[sblock=combat details]
Allister attacks guard in D3; AC 18 (hit); 9 dmg (dv 2).
Guard in D3 withdraws to stairs; Allister's AoO AC 7 (miss); Jonathon's AoO AC nat 20, 10 to confirm (no confirm) for 5 dmg (dv 1); Guard falls prone and unconscious in D2.
Guard moves up stairs.
Balin pursues.
Jonathon pursues.
Kyros pursues.
[/sblock]
[sblock=dave_o]
Allister still needs a bonus language, age, height, and weight.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ivid]
Balin needs an age.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Jemal]
I need an age for Jonathon.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blind Azathoth]
I need an age, height, and weight for Kyros.
[/sblock]

END OF ROUND
LOWER LEVEL





UPPER LEVEL


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=DM ONLY]
D2 Guard 4 hits; dying.
A3 Guard disabled.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 7, 2007)

Good to see you back! Hope your health betters soon. 

Balin does not hesistate and - with considerable startup - kicks the guard into the face.

"I am sorry, man, but I won't allow you to fool us again!"

When the guard is hopefully knocked down for the moment, Balin will remove any weapons from Lynward and move to the door to listen if the uproar has been heard somehow...


----------



## dave_o (Apr 7, 2007)

Allister grinds his jaw in concern as Balin delivers a brutal kick to the downed Lynward. _That one may be waist deep in the dark already._ Placing the torch in a sconce on the wall, Allister sets about the business of inspecting the downed, his actions automatic, a task he has performed hundreds of times before. Leaving Lynward be, he instead kneels beside the guard whose eye he skewered with a burning torch, gently touching the wound, hoping most of it was seared shut and the only bleeding to styme comes from Jonathon's mace. Allister's hands then search the guard's pockets, slide any weapons away from him, perhaps keeping them should Allister be handy with them.

Then the solider turns and returns to the set of keys resting on the bound woman, trying once more to find the elusive key to her bonds. Walking through the room he gives each of the over escapees a silent look, subdued, congratulatory, but ultimately weary.

His gravel voice is kept quiet. "Be ready to move, quickly -- let us take this poor woman with us, and if any of you finds a proper blade amongst our recent foes, I'd be infinitely grateful."

_Would I be? Having no weapon at hand with which I am skilled has been an excuse not to feel the death come from my fingers. Do I really want to fight, again?

Is there a choice, in times such as these?_

DM Highlight Here (Cuz I Don't Know How To Do The Nifty Cut)


Spoiler



*Age* 25 *Height* 5'11" *Weight* 176, I'm not sure what my available bonus languages are! Help!


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 7, 2007)

Kyros' reaction to Balin kicking the guard in the face rather differs from Allister's; the spellcaster's lips twitch into a half-formed smile. _Just doing your job? And what a fine line of employment you have chosen... throwing innocents in prison, associating with torturers, trying to kill unarmed men. Well, mostly unarmed. And... _I'm_ innocent, at least. I'm not so sure about the others._

Kyros looks over at the now hopefully unconscious guard and shakes his head. "I'd kill you," he muses aloud, "if I thought it would do any good. But you'd just be replaced by someone else, perhaps fouler than yourself, and if you do have a family, they'd just be deprived of a husband and father..." He trails off, thinking back on his own family life.

After a short time, he shakes himself from his reverie and moves back down the stairs, thinking to himself: _That torturer, on the other hand... Perhaps what I said might apply in his case, as well, but I doubt he could be replaced by anyone fouler. And I do so look forward to hurting him..._

Laying eyes upon the dying guard, Kyros kneels beside the man, considering whether to attempt to heal the man's injuries. He glances up at the others, opting to let them make the decision. "I can likely spare him from death, if I react quickly. Would you have me do this?"

[sblock=airwalkrr]Kyros is 23 years old, 5'10", and 130 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Apr 8, 2007)

Allister's eyes bore into Kyros. "Yes, quickly." He continues rifling through the ring of keys, "The dead can't help us."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 9, 2007)

"The question is," he says, as he presses a hand to the dying man's head, "will the _living_ help us?" This said, he mutters a few words, knitting the man's wounds with positive energy.

Kyros drops his prepared Sanctuary to cast Cure Light Wounds on the downed guard. Well...he does if that will help, anyway. The man's status is clearly "dying," but I'm not sure what's required to bring him back from that; the SRD, at least, makes no mention of healing having an effect on that status, though I'd assume it's similar to disabled--5 points of healing bumps him up to the next status level.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 10, 2007)

Kyros' hands touch the fallen guard's wound and the gash in his head slowly seals, leaving a clearly visible scar, but the wound no long bleeds profusely. It seems Kyros' magic has saved him. The man groans and looks around a bit bewildered. "Ugh," he moans, "Now you've done it Lynward. When Drestor hears about this, he's gonna have your hide."

The man clearly does not have his wits about him at present, but that will probably pass soon enough.

[sblock=Blind_Azathoth]The rules for the dying condition state that the character must make a Fortitude save or another character must make a DC 15 Heal check. I think it is perfectly reasonable to say any magical healing that heals 1-4 hp stabilizes a character too. 5-9 points of healing would improve the character's condition to disabled, and 10 points of healing or more would remove the disabled condition. Your cure light wounds spell healed him for 8 points of damage so he is now disabled.[/sblock]
[sblock=dave_o]As a human, you can select any language as a bonus language. Other than those in the PH, there are a few other languages on Oerth that are out of fashion but still used with at least a bit of regularity. If you are interested you might find details online or you might try to get a copy of the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. You can probably download it from RPGNow for cheap.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 10, 2007)

Balin strikes the guard known as Lynward on the chin and he falls to the floor unconscious. He finds a light mace and a light wooden shield on the guard, in addition to a set of leather armor, but no other weapons. The man has 12 copper pieces and 6 silver pieces on his person. The mint of the copper coins shows a snake on one side and a skull on the back. The silver coins show the current modified heraldry of the Domain of Greyhawk on one side (similar to the old heraldry, showing a castle atop a field of yellow, but the heraldry is topped by a serpent instead of the familiar falcon) and a laughing skull on the back. Listening at the door, there seems to be no commotion.

Allister meanwhile heads downstairs to check on the guard below, only to find that Kyros has already managed to stop the bleeding with magic. He gathers the same items from this guard as Balin gathered from the one on the upper floor (a light mace, light wooden shield, and leather armor). He finds 6 copper pieces and 6 silver pieces on the guard, the same mint as those Balin finds.

[sblock=Blind_Azathoth]Kyros recognizes that the laughing skull common to each of the coins is the symbol of the Iuz. Not surprising since the Falcon (the present ruler of Greyhawk) is a follower of Iuz.[/sblock]

After retrieving the fallen guard's possessions, Allister sets to work freeing the woman with the torturer's. As luck would have it, his next try yields success and the woman's bonds are opened. Even as he does this, the woman appears to come to. She lets out a soft moan of pain and then speaks, "Oh, um... my head... so dizzy. Who are you? Where did the torturer go?"


----------



## dave_o (Apr 10, 2007)

Leaving the mace and shield to more capable hands, Allister eyes the woman as he shrugs into the leather armor, cinching up the side. "I'm someone who may have been right where you are, given a few days," he takes the torch from the wall sconce again, "the torturer is fled, likely rousing the watch -- we'd best be off." 

Allister walks past the rest, toward areas unexplored.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 10, 2007)

Kyros nods a greeting to the awakening woman. "Elsya, I assume. Are you able to walk? I am afraid I am out of magic I might use to help you recover from your injuries. I wasted it keeping this sod alive... Vecna knows why I bothered."

Kyros stands, hefting the downed guard's light mace and smiling slightly at the familiarity of it. _A little lighter than my usual weapon, and I'd still prefer my crossbow...but this will do._ He tucks the weapon into his belt, then shrugs off his cloak and moves over to Elsya, handing it to her to cover herself.

"What shall we do with him?" Kyros asks the others, gesturing down at the semi-delirious guard. "Knock him out? Tie him up? Take him with us? Beat whatever information we need out of him right here?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

'Y... yes, thank you," the woman replies, wrapping the cloak around herself, "How do you know my name? Were you sent by the Order? How did you know where to find me?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

Jonathon approaches the guard "He's going to tell us where they keep all the gear, so we can get what we need to free ALL of these prisoners and put these men in their place."  With that, he slaps the guard, hoping to 'wake' him from his deleriousness.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 11, 2007)

Kyros shakes his head. "I apologize, but I know naught of this 'Order.' We four, like you, were prisoners here. We awakened in a cell, our door unlocked and opened--by design, I suspect, though who did it or for what purpose I am unaware. We were drawn down here by your screams, but before we were, we investigated an office above; within was the corpse of a slain man and a ledger containing names and information on those incarcerated here. I noted the name 'Elsya' among them, as well as the date of her scheduled execution, and assumed you were she."

He pauses, not used to speaking so much. After a brief respite, he continues, "But now I have a query for you, Miss Elsya. What is this 'Order' of which you spoke?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

"Oh dear, um..." Elsya stammers for a second, clearly trying to gain her composure, "The Order... let's talk about that once we get out of here. Have you found a way out yet? I'm afraid I am significantly weakened and won't be of much help. They used poison as part of the torture process and I feel as sick as I have ever been."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

You each gain 45 XP as a story award for rescuing Elsya.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 11, 2007)

Hearing Elsya's mention of "the Order," Allister turns on his heel, the torch burning in his left hand cowling his features, painting his shadow tall on the wall behind him. "We will hear on this Order now -- I'm not one to stumble from one trap direct into another." Turning his look to Jonathon's dealings with the guard, he gestures with the torch toward the opposite wall. "Stand them there, we've questions for both." 

The solider looks Elsya up and down. "I've no quarrel with you but equally do I stand uncertain that you are not a trick of Iuz," Allister almost spits the name.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

The woman's eyes grow larger when she hears you say the name of the Lord of Pain outloud and gestures with her finger to her lip to indicate silence. "You are right to be suspicious," Elsya admits, "I would feel the same if I were in your shoes. But consider this, my wounds are real. The torturer is a minion of the Old One and no ally of mine. Besides, if this were a trap, why would Old Wicked's minions not simply torture whatever they want out of you. They obviously had the means at some point. I do not pretend to know why your cell door was open, but I assure you the Old One's minions had nothing to do with it, less it be of sheer incompetence. You must forgive me if I do not divulge the complete nature of my association just yet though. I myself am wary of trickery and my cause is important, lest I would have given in to the torturer's cruelty. I can promise you this, however; get me free of this place and you will be rewarded. I may even consider revealing to you a bit about my organization."

In the world of Oerth, people often refrain from using a god's proper name for fear of invoking that deity's attention. This is especially true with regards to Iuz. People generally refer to him by one of his many titles, most common being the Old One, the Lord of Pain, and the Lord of Eldritch Evil. A god's proper name is reserved almost exclusively for times when the person truly wishes that entity to notice him or his actions such as an important ritual or an appeal for favor.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

Jonathon turns to speak"Like as not, this 'Order' is one of the things they were trying to torture out of her.  Since the torture obviously wasn't working, she may believe they decided on another method of persuasion... Hope and Gratitude can be powerful.  If you push, it will only re-enforce her suspicions that we may not be mere humble prisoners like herself.  You can't expect her to give the information so freely when she's no more cause to trust us than she does these guards.."  This brings his attention back to the guard.  He tries a little more to get him back to full consciousness, and if successful, speaks to him "You.  We've sparred your life, my companion here has even used his skills to save you, and I will NOT torture you, so why don't you give me a reason to continue being... NICE.  Say some information, perhaps a guided tour?  Because if you don't give us the information we need, I'll have to go question your friend.. out of sight.. and that would mean leaving you alone with THIS man, who I'm afraid may be no more forgiving than the one who was extracting information, and if I'm not around, I can't stop him from doing.. whatever it is he does." Jonathon Shrugs and looks back at his dark companion

*ooc: Jonathon's first attempt at Good Cop/Bad Cop.  Too bad Diplomacy/Intimidate are not class skills 4 me. *


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 12, 2007)

Great! Again didn't get any more email notifications of this thread! :\ 

Balin will take everything from the KO'ed guard, signals Allister to put the leather armour on and put the mace in his own girt.

After that, he will take the guard on his legs, and pull him down the stairs as silently as possible.

If the guard wakes up, he'll kick him again...

As he arrives downstairs, the others will notice his face has changed. What earlier might have appeared a ruthless assassin, now is the mimic of a goodhearted _boy_.

"Uh, glad this brawl is over. I don't enjoy killing, even if sometimes there is no other way. - Let's bind those weirdos and then get out of this place."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2007)

Elsya looks at Jonathon and says to Allister, "Your friend is wise. Now let's get out of here."

As Jonathon slaps the guard on the floor to his senses, he appears to sober up. He wipes the blood streaking down his forehead and speaks, "Guided tour? I might as well put me own 'ead on a stake now! Look, do as you like. If ya wants ta get outta here, all ya gotsa do is 'ead down that hallway up in the sergeant's room and keep turning right until you get to the stairs. From there, it should be obvious. Just don't say I let you go and we'll pretend like 'dis never 'appened."

Balin carefully moves the body of the other guard, the one called Lynward, down into the torture room. "Sleepin' like a baby. It figures," the wakened guard notes upon seeing him.

Elsya looks at your assembled group and shakes her head, "Sorry looking group. I'm surprised you got this far. But I won't complain. Let's make ourselves scarce before the torturer returns with his friends. I know a safehouse we can go to, if they haven't found it yet."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 12, 2007)

Balin looks at his companions.

"Let's bind and gag those fellas..."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

Jonathon looks strangely at Balin before agreeing with him.
"Do you think we can trust him? It seems easy enough, but for all we know that route will take us right into an assembly hall full of armed guards." He asks the others as he helps bind the two guards.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

As you bind the guards, Elsya says, "I doubt they had time to alert others before they came down here. They arrived rather quickly. I imagine there is no such trap waiting for us. I wouldn't normally trust someone like him, but it sounds as if he will get in as much trouble as we are in if anyone finds out he let us out."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 15, 2007)

Balin raises his mace. "So, what do you suggest? That we take them with us or that we give them the coup de grace?"


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 15, 2007)

"That we knock them out, at worst," Kyros replies. "Killing them is pointless, though I will admit it may be cathartic. Taking them with will slow us down. I don't know about you, but I wish to leave this place as soon as we are able. Let us show these two how much we are their betters and simply depart."

"Ah, but there was one more thing I wanted to know..." He turns back to the conscious guard, and if necessary temporarily removes his gag. "You've been very cooperative so far. That's good. It makes me less inclined to let him kill you, and to help. Now. Where do you keep the personal effects of prisoners?"


----------



## dave_o (Apr 16, 2007)

Frustrated at the deliberation, Allister stands, torch dangling at his side, eyes slitted in the shadows cast from the brand. At Kyros' question of the whereabouts of personal effects, the solider inclines his head slightly. "At last, some sense -- it is perhaps cruel to discuss the fate of our prisoner right before his very eyes, so make a decision and let us be gone, I care only for retrieving my meager possessions and seeing this place shrink behind me."

His flinty gaze finds Elsya. "Perhaps we shall find the true color of this ... Order."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

As the guard is question, Jonathon gives his opinions "We cannot kill a helpless prisoner.  I say gag them and leave them.  But we must find our gear and be quick about it... Even if they DIDN'T inform anyone, we mustn't forget that the torturer has been gone for some time now, he will no doubt alert the rest of them.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 16, 2007)

"If you leave them here bound and gagged," Elsya cautions, "You would be as guilty of killing them as if you had done the deed yourself. What you do not understand is that the penalty for letting a prisoner escape is death. The penalty for almost any offense under the Falcon's rule is death. I would urge you to let him go, else they will die as soon as the others find them. Do not let yourself become the soulless creature they have become."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 16, 2007)

"Listen to tha lady, she's smart," the conscious guard pleads, "Look, I'll make ye a deal. I'll show ye where yer stuff is but afta that ya gotta let me goes."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 16, 2007)

Balin yawns, frustrated...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

Jonathon looks at Elsya "So you're saying it's 'Join us or Die'?  If we let them go, they'll tell more guards what they know of us, where we are, or where we're going."  He turns to the Guard. "Do you swear to me on everything you hold dear, INCLUDING your LIFE, that you will not do anything to help them find us?"

*Assuming yes, Jonathon gets him up "Lets go then."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 16, 2007)

"Wait a moment." Balin is in one of his malicious moods again. To the guards: "Take off your pants. I am sure you don't want to meet your colleagues with bare backs, so that will tame you."

As he may realize the girl's bewildered look, he blushes. "I am sorry, M'lady..."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2007)

Elsya shakes her head at Jonathon, "You still don't understand. I have no intention of bringing him along... any farther than we have to. But he has as much reason to want to escape as we do. I suggest loosening his bonds so that he can free himself shortly and then taking off. At least he'll have a fighting chance. If they capture him, he is going to tell them what they want whether he is willing or not and whether he is dead or alive. The power of the Falcon's necromancers is incredible. Besides, even if they would allow him to live, what can he really do anyway besides aid in the chase?"

At the suggestion he remove his pants, Elsya grimaces, "We really don't have time for such nonsense and I don't want to see his bare bottom either."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2007)

ba bump


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 20, 2007)

Balin will follow the others upstairs or wherever they decide to go...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2007)

"If they catch him they will kill him.  The same is true for us, I'd assume.  Therefore, we're in the same boat.  He will come with us, showing us the quickest way to our gear, and then the best way to get out of here." Jonathon looks at the guard. "You have my word as a Knight that if you do this, we will protect you as one of our own until we escape, and then release you without harm once we are all outside."  He looks at the others to see if anybody will dispute his 'idea'.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh dear. Apologies for not posting, didn't realize others had... no subscription e-mails.

Kyros does not argue; indeed, he proceeds to loosen the bound guard's fetters. "Lead on, then," he says, before glancing to the other, unconscious guard. "And carry your friend there, if you feel like sparing him. I don't think I'd be able to manage it."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

"Well, lets get a move on, then."

Jonathon waits for the Guard to carry his friend(Or leave him), point out the way to their gear, or make a break for it.  In the first two cases, he will lead the party in the direction the guard indicates, making sure someody is 'guarding the guard'.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## Blind Azathoth (May 11, 2007)

Kyros shakes his head. "I'm a doctor, not an escalator, and let me tell you: This game's dead, Jemal."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2007)

Hey, that's metagaming! I am still here as well - it just seems that our DM has vanished...


----------



## dave_o (May 11, 2007)

_The game seemed like it'd be fun but I sorta got a huge railroading vibe. :/_


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2007)

...Like most PbPs I have played in. Certainly, a promissing approach. I would have enjoyed to continue it. :'( Was a pleasure to game with you all so far, however. Hope we meet again, regardless if this game is actually continued or not.

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> ...Like most PbPs I have played in.




Then I must say, sir, that you need to play more.  I've had a rather good time of it.. Also, try my games.   I'm always open to showing people how it's done. 

Also...
Going Twice...
Going Three Times...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 14, 2007)

airwalkrr seems to have disappeared from his AoW PbP as well.  He still seems to be logging on to EN World and I have seen him post in General a couple of times but he is not replying to any of my posts or my e-mails.  Very strange.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Then I must say, sir, that you need to play more.  I've had a rather good time of it.. Also, try my games.   I'm always open to showing people how it's done.




 I have experienced, also from the games I run on my own, that a healthy dose of railroading can help to speed things up - like this prison break scenario here. Now, I am no friend of *Dragons of Autumn Twilight*-like railroading either.  

Well, in any case, it was a honour for me to game with you, people. Maybe we can put together another game in some time.  ... Or, of course, air returns and continues this here...


----------

